# Random Jabber Jibber Thread



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

Lets talk about games and stuff  

Do you guys ever get high and listen to your favorite game music? I wonder if that's just me, not that it matters


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 2516469 super messy but hey...mmmmmmmmmmmm computers


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 8, 2013)

Trolling is going to sue you for making this thread Heph.

[video=youtube;MeXQBHLIPcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeXQBHLIPcw[/video]


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2516469 super messy but hey...mmmmmmmmmmmm computers


is that the logitech K260 keyboard and mouse i see?


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> is that the logitech K260 keyboard and mouse i see?


the one on the left is my general computer with back up shit, i recently broke my fps mouse so the logitech was my backup it does the job ahaha


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> the one on the left is my general computer with back up shit, i recently broke my fps mouse so the logitech was my backup it does the job ahaha


hey dont dis the logi ! haha i have the exact same one!
i cant game with keyboard and mouse tho. ps3 control all the way


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

The2TimEr said:


> hey dont dis the logi ! haha i have the exact same one!
> i cant game with keyboard and mouse tho. ps3 control all the way


hehe those are back ups, or drunk nights, ect, dont wanna ruin anything i paid a lot of money for


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 9, 2013)

Are you not into call of duty at all?

this is me here.. no luck involved, all skill 

[youtube]YWAapKtnu9o&list=UUol4haAFLpUdILHMdzoyMnw&index=12[/youtube]


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2013)

yes i have black ops 2, for xbox i love fps . i pretty much love anything game wise


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 10, 2013)

I just ordered NHL 13 because the strike is over, cant wait to play some online hockey, i also want to get black ops 2 but then thats like $120 right there for another game not worth it.


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 11, 2013)

im about to buy a xbox and get it modded by a friend. He can get games a week before they are set to come out for $5.
Im tired of paying $60 a game TBH
ps3 and bootleg xbox FTW !!!


----------



## sunni (Feb 11, 2013)

world of warcraft is having a massive sale right now


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 12, 2013)

fixin to bust out the super nes and play some PTO and killer instinct


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 12, 2013)

hoooly fuck they improved the new NHL game so much, it's so realistic that its all about skill in how you actually play hockey now and not how fast you can push every button...hard to explain.....so sick. Such a fucking amazing game just played one online game and hoooly shit, its fun.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 12, 2013)

Just got the Dragonborn DLC for skyrim on my PS3, it just came out a few hours ago and I played a little after work. 

I already had a really bad bug happen to me, I tried to mine some ore and the camera got stuck in one direction and in third person view.

I couldn't go into my inventory, move the camera or anything, I had to reload my last save to fix it.


----------



## Trolling (Feb 12, 2013)

Clever Hep lol, but this is actually a valid thread IMO and if it was a thread about discussing games, I would've gotton some old game thread and linked that instead.


----------



## sunni (Feb 13, 2013)

I just played....6 hours of rage


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anybody else have L4D2 for steam?

I wanna go buy GTA4 for ps3 again.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 19, 2013)

Started a new profile on zelda oot.. And I'm downloading nuketown 2025.. busy day off


----------



## KushXOJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Started a new profile on zelda oot.. And I'm downloading nuketown 2025.. busy day off


The zombies nuketown ? Or the one in multiplayer ?


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 1, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> hoooly fuck they improved the new NHL game so much, it's so realistic that its all about skill in how you actually play hockey now and not how fast you can push every button...hard to explain.....so sick. Such a fucking amazing game just played one online game and hoooly shit, its fun.


im so glad to read this... i know what u mean.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 1, 2013)

does anyone know where to find instructions for old snes games?


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 1, 2013)

Got a wii u today, what games are cool? Got the Mario one.... Any others?


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 2, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> Got a wii u today, what games are cool? Got the Mario one.... Any others?


One of the best games ever made. Super Smash Bros Brawl is for the wii only and is a must have. Other than that maybe Zelda twilight princess.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

downloading/buying dawnguard...for the second time. Already bought it for the pc and now they're making me do it again on xbox, greedy bastards but it's whatever. Ever since I lost my other character I've been on a new character making spree, now have a mage, an assassin, a death knight and am downloading dawnguard to better play the role of a paladin, then I have a few ideas for the dawnguard in the roleplay areas. Thinking a werewolf who hunts vampires (with a good backstore and reasoning) and then of course I have to make a vampire lord at some point...I may avoid that though because when I did that on pc it made me lose interest in the game and stop playing for some reason..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> does anyone know where to find instructions for old snes games?


Actual instructions or just like what all the buttons do etc.? If your looking for what the buttons layouts and how to play the game you can't beat Gamefaqs. 

All systems and all games are listed, they have reviews, cheats, walkthrougs, and you can even ask questions on a specific game and if anyone knows the answer they can leave a 
comment.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 2, 2013)

greenswag said:


> downloading/buying dawnguard...for the second time. Already bought it for the pc and now they're making me do it again on xbox, greedy bastards but it's whatever. Ever since I lost my other character I've been on a new character making spree, now have a mage, an assassin, a death knight and am downloading dawnguard to better play the role of a paladin, then I have a few ideas for the dawnguard in the roleplay areas. Thinking a werewolf who hunts vampires (with a good backstore and reasoning) and then of course I have to make a vampire lord at some point...I may avoid that though because when I did that on pc it made me lose interest in the game and stop playing for some reason..


Did you make an unarmed character yet? It was pretty bland in the other elder scrolls games but it's pretty good in Skyrim. German suplexing people never get's old, and I punch dragons to death lol.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 2, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Did you make an unarmed character yet? It was pretty bland in the other elder scrolls games but it's pretty good in Skyrim. German suplexing people never get's old, and I punch dragons to death lol.


lmao no I haven't! I know it was terrible in morrowind and I pretty much skipped oblivion tbh. I bought it and it just didn't compare to morrowind, the only upside I found was you could choose to block instead of it being random and I never block anyway 

I'm making a pirate next! And it's your fault for posting that song and now I'm stuck listening to alestorm again! Throw me some ideas on what I should do to make one, I'll read it tomorrow


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> The zombies nuketown ? Or the one in multiplayer ?


Multiplayer.. I like hijacked (boat map) most still, but nuketown comes in at second place


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 2, 2013)

I was drunk stoned and bored then remembered I bought GTA4 earlier today (lost my first copy a couple of months ago).. Hell yeah!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I was drunk stoned and bored then remembered I bought GTA4 earlier today (lost my first copy a couple of months ago).. Hell yeah!


The missions are so bland and unmemorable in 4, I got a little more than half way through the game and quit playing. It seemed like: Go kill this guy, go get this thing from a well guarded place, go chase this guy on your motorcycle/car, run away from some guys on your motorcycle/car, then rinse and repeat through the entire game.

In San Andreas you were doing all kinds of cool and fun shit almost every mission.


----------



## greenswag (Mar 3, 2013)

ugh what the fuck. Okay for some reason skyrim on the consol is pissing me off bad. I have a thing for making alts, and for some reason when I make a new character lately, it's been deleting my fucking other ones. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong either. I'm almost positive I'm clicking "new save" and not saving over the previous ones. I just lost my pally and now I'm nervous about making a new character again in fear of losing another one. I'm down to just two characters, my pure mage and the one I just made who is level 5. I lost my /new/ (because I accidentally deleted the old one) assassin, and now my pally is gone too. what. the. hell. There is nothing worse than losing a character you spent hours creating and playing. I found a site here and it has so many amazing builds I want to try, there are at least four I see right off the bat that I could create tonight, but I'm too damn paranoid about losing my other files. 

okay so I think(?) this is what happened.....never mind, I just mapped it all out and it didn't make sense...damn I could have sworn I figured it out too. I think I'm just accidentally deleting my accounts though..that's the only explenation I can come up with, no matter how unlikely it is. I'll just pay extra extra attention to everything. I'm currently going to make all the alts I want and save them at level 1, then play one depending on my mood. With all the creations I'll watch for any being deleted, if none are deleted after adding like 4+ characters then it's my human error but we shall see. I really don't think it's me..

reserving this space for update


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

greenswag said:


> ugh what the fuck. Okay for some reason skyrim on the consol is pissing me off bad. I have a thing for making alts, and for some reason when I make a new character lately, it's been deleting my fucking other ones. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong either. I'm almost positive I'm clicking "new save" and not saving over the previous ones. I just lost my pally and now I'm nervous about making a new character again in fear of losing another one. I'm down to just two characters, my pure mage and the one I just made who is level 5. I lost my /new/ (because I accidentally deleted the old one) assassin, and now my pally is gone too. what. the. hell. There is nothing worse than losing a character you spent hours creating and playing. I found a site here and it has so many amazing builds I want to try, there are at least four I see right off the bat that I could create tonight, but I'm too damn paranoid about losing my other files.
> 
> okay so I think(?) this is what happened.....never mind, I just mapped it all out and it didn't make sense...damn I could have sworn I figured it out too. I think I'm just accidentally deleting my accounts though..that's the only explenation I can come up with, no matter how unlikely it is. I'll just pay extra extra attention to everything. I'm currently going to make all the alts I want and save them at level 1, then play one depending on my mood. With all the creations I'll watch for any being deleted, if none are deleted after adding like 4+ characters then it's my human error but we shall see. I really don't think it's me..
> 
> reserving this space for update


You playing on 360? I used to backup my level 68 oblivion char on a memory card just in case anything happened to my save on the HD.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> The missions are so bland and unmemorable in 4, I got a little more than half way through the game and quit playing. It seemed like: Go kill this guy, go get this thing from a well guarded place, go chase this guy on your motorcycle/car, run away from some guys on your motorcycle/car, then rinse and repeat through the entire game.
> 
> In San Andreas you were doing all kinds of cool and fun shit almost every mission.


I don't do missions.. I use cheats and run around blasting cops and driving prostitutes off cliffs.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I don't do missions.. I use cheats and run around blasting cops and driving prostitutes off cliffs.


CHEATER! cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater. 

Hey! Everybody! Heph is a cheater!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, thanks greensawg, I'm rolling another alt in skyrim because of you. 

I'm building a miner, I'm going to beat the game with a pick axe and a torch, wearing clothes instead of armor.  I wonder if I can dual wield pick axes?


----------



## greenswag (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You playing on 360? I used to backup my level 68 oblivion char on a memory card just in case anything happened to my save on the HD.


yeah I'm on the 360, so far I have 5 characters ready, one at 5, one at 11 and the others at level 1 prepped in helgen keep to be played when the mood strikes. I'm making my last one for the night, none are gone as of yet but I haven't really played any yet. going to do that now.......hmm...which one to play!?

okay so I just did some good playing and they are all still here even with three saves added. I'm just going to need to be a LOT more careful when saving and deleting. If I lose another one I'll end up not playing for a while out of frustration...but mostly depression lol

edit: lmao! that's awesome dude! you'll have to keep us updated on how it goes


one more edit: here are all of my current builds except for my mage, that's my own special one that I haven't done enough with to make a build guide or really explain it a lot yet

death knight
obsidian and bronze sentinals 
the crimson king this one is replacing the assassin I lost...sad face...
and the paladin...that I lost...and am now re doing...sad face.. I'm not sure which line I want to do with him yet, I'm thinking hero of the devines like I did last time but the lack of conjuration can hurt at times, that's when Lydia (lol, that's my ex's name and we've been talking lately, it's so weird when I have her as my house carl fighting drougr and I'm texting her irl at the same time) comes in, but it is still crazy fun to play. Like I said before though, really hard not to become evil lol.

just thought of yet another build to accommodate the dawnguard expac, if you have ever played WoW then you know that at level 60 you can transform into a demon when you're a demonology warlock. I should def try to make a warlock and have him become a vampire lord and use that as the transformation like in WoW!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

greenswag said:


> edit: lmao! that's awesome dude! you'll have to keep us updated on how it goes


 No prob, I'm building him right now. I'm going with Wood Elf just for the LOLZ.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 3, 2013)

You can dual wield pick axes, but I'm sticking with a torch and pick axe. I found out that you can use most of the perks from the blocking skill tree with the torch. 

Quick reflexes, power bash, etc. The only problem is that the torches burn out over time, I've got to carry a bunch around with me. I'm going to do alchemy and enchanting to get the most out of the pick axe damage wise, and alteration for defense since I'm wearing mining clothes instead of armor. 

I'm level 9 so far, I was grinding block on mammoths.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Actual instructions or just like what all the buttons do etc.? If your looking for what the buttons layouts and how to play the game you can't beat Gamefaqs.
> 
> All systems and all games are listed, they have reviews, cheats, walkthrougs, and you can even ask questions on a specific game and if anyone knows the answer they can leave a
> comment.
> ...


thank you kind sir.


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Mar 4, 2013)

im fixin to play a lil operation europe: path to victory, now that i have a clue how to play


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

ultraviolet pirate said:


> thank you kind sir.


No problem, I've had that site bookmarked for over 10 years now lol. If I ever needed any information on any game or system ever made, it could usually be found there.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

I killed a dragon with a pickaxe.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

I had no idea this sub-forum existed until this moment


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I had no idea this sub-forum existed until this moment


So much has changed since you've been gone. I even got a sex change..


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> So much has changed since you've been gone. I even got a sex change..


Mmmm, what are you doing later


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> Mmmm, what are you doing later


Probably just gonna play with my new 8" piece. I'll call you later.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Probably just gonna play with my new 8" piece. I'll call you later.


Hahahaha, ok!


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

you guys are gross rofllmao


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I had no idea this sub-forum existed until this moment


We also have an arcade. I'm the current moon lander champion, as you can see by my title under my avatar.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> Got a wii u today, what games are cool? Got the Mario one.... Any others?


007 legends!


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 5, 2013)

chewberto said:


> 007 legends!



Got it yesterday .


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> Got it yesterday .


I only play online multi player... Haven't played the actual full game.lol sucks to find a game sometimes! My handle is chewberto if you ever want to play?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> Got it yesterday .


Also wii pro controller is important to buy for shooting games! Way better now than the motion controller!


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yea I've only played online also... With the game pad feels strange but doable. Ill add you if I figure out how my Id is tigerclock.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 5, 2013)

TigerClock said:


> Yea I've only played online also... With the game pad feels strange but doable. Ill add you if I figure out how my Id is tigerclock.


Forgot, you can't really add or chat on 007 it's kinda lame like that! Game pad is harder IMO! Plus it was faulty so I have to send it back so I use the pro controller! I will look out for you online though!


----------



## tumorhead (Mar 6, 2013)

I pasted a friend's face on a 3d model and set a scene up of him molesting animals, LOL:

[video=youtube;PQKlzFt8wMI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQKlzFt8wMI[/video]


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm selling my 3ds to a friend, new grow light here I come!

Marijuana >3ds lol


----------



## thetester (Mar 7, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> I'm selling my 3ds to a friend, new grow light here I come!
> 
> Marijuana >3ds lol


Yikes... I would never part with my 3DS for a grow light. If you are that strapped for cash hit the spank bank or sell plasma for a while lol


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

RE6 anybody?


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 8, 2013)

thetester said:


> Yikes... I would never part with my 3DS for a grow light. If you are that strapped for cash hit the spank bank or sell plasma for a while lol


Not strapped for cah just a) u know the last time I played this paper weight xD b)I have all the ambassador games on gba/nes or whatever c) 3ds xl ftw d) 400 watt hps is a lot of smoke


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 9, 2013)

This miner build I'm doing in skyrim just isn't working out, I can't do enough damage at level 15 to kill anything armed with only a pickaxe. One on one battles are epic, and if I get attacked by a group it's impossible. 

There is a pickaxe that might make the build viable, but it's located near the very end of the main quest, I don't think I can make it that far. I have given up lol. I could have used illusion magic but I feel like that would have been cheating.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;JuYeHPFR3f0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuYeHPFR3f0[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 15, 2013)

dankdalia said:


> RE6 anybody?


Ohhhh resident evil 6... that's what it stands for lol. 

Is it awesome? I only buy awesome games  . I loved the 5th one


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 15, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ohhhh resident evil 6... that's what it stands for lol.
> 
> Is it awesome? I only buy awesome games


From what I heard.... No.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;02_VGS3Gab4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02_VGS3Gab4[/video]


----------



## greenswag (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;9-gSJW3sHXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-gSJW3sHXE[/video]

best part starts at like 2:30, have good headphones to fully enjoy it


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 27, 2013)

The chest in BO2 zombies really enjoys fucking me over..


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone else playing Faster than light? I bought it last night and played it until 2am lol.

[video=youtube;KvY_6NTvoHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvY_6NTvoHQ[/video]


----------



## Orithil (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Anyone else playing Faster than light? I bought it last night and played it until 2am lol.
> 
> [video=youtube;KvY_6NTvoHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvY_6NTvoHQ[/video]


A guy I knew tried to get me into that a while back (I'd be more specific but my sense of time is wonky), but I just couldn't seem to get interested. Maybe I'll try again at some point. I've been hunting for a good survival game, not those action/shooter/survival things, but more of a strategy/actual survival style game...maybe with zombies. You know, where it's not all about fighting or whatever, but building up a safehouse, scavenging for supplies...stuff like that. So far anything I've come across that's even been close has had so many idiotic aspects to it that I just can't get myself into it.

Oh well, I'm sure I'll find something someday.


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

idk if any of you know who Jesse Cox or WowCrendor are but they are the best youtube gaming tubers, or whatever, anyways they do a podcast and its hilarious just non gaming things, anyways, they ended up doing an animated series of their dumb conversations, 

its hilarious
[video=youtube;5dKxOqUhxkA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dKxOqUhxkA&amp;list=UUFytMWyB3hjfc7u5UFDnCeg&amp; index=1[/video]


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have had to censor my kids from Mr Jesse Cox at times.


----------



## sunni (Apr 1, 2013)

RainbowBrite86 said:


> I have had to censor my kids from Mr Jesse Cox at times.


 well hes not for children thats for sure, i most likely wouldnt even let my kids on youtube. lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes I have had to drop the hammer on youtube. It's too...open lol.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey, does anyone play iOS/Android games much?

Just got Mega Man II for my iPhone lol. Use to love the music for this game lol!


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Hey, does anyone play iOS/Android games much?
> 
> Just got Mega Man II for my iPhone lol. Use to love the music for this game lol!


Lol I am well was old school....android and iOS games for the most part are so blah compared to what my vita and 3ds provides! 


Maybe it's the crack in my phone screen lol


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Apr 3, 2013)

My Vita kept breaking  3 times I exchanged it. Then I gave up.


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 3, 2013)

My kids would find a way to make the Vita not mine anymore lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 8, 2013)

The computer assist in NBA Hangtime is bullshit!


----------



## sunni (Apr 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;bcdstu9tftY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bcdstu9tftY[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Apr 9, 2013)

i tried to DL some DLC off of XBL yesterday it took 107 minutes to DL 1.2 GB i got fed up after an hour and called MS. they would not admit that that was an excessive amount of time they said it was normal LOL i said i can DL that much off my laptop faster than i can take a shit. they said it was because the DLC is in pieces and must be put back together by the 360 ??? like a torrent ??? why is it still so slow no answer. if this is what always connected will b like on the new system im getting a ps4


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> View attachment 2516469 super messy but hey...mmmmmmmmmmmm computers


dam and i thougt i liked games


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 9, 2013)

i ended up making an account for planet side 2 . pretty good for a free game but the people who play it are all butt hurt all the time. 

EX: ill be in drop ship with 11 other people & some one will piss of the pilot.. In retaliation the pilot crashes into a mountain on purpose killing all of us.

I do like the 200 vs 200people battles. Maps are huge and it take awhile to get to the next enemy stations 

<br>[video=youtube;iR7MtH8Gnxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=iR7MtH8Gnxk[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 10, 2013)

I was looking at NES games that I don't have in my collection yet and I came across Battleship, it has a single player and two player mode but to play two player it says you need a link cable.

I had never heard of a link cable for the NES and when I looked it up I couldn't find anything about it, the only place it's even mentioned is in conjunction with Battleship for the NES.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 10, 2013)

I though play station was the first system with LAN


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2013)

RyanTheRhino said:


> I though play station was the first system with LAN


Nah, even sega genesis had at least one link cable game. I've never seen the link cable for sale on ebay but I have seen pictures of it and have a game that is compatible with it. There is a how to guide for building your own on the sega-16 forums so you can play some Zero Tolerance co-op.

[video=youtube;ZcMLb22_Z5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcMLb22_Z5g[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 11, 2013)

my first gaming system... sweet memories~ now my nieces and nephews are like ps3/xbox360 or gtfo.. #sigh


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 11, 2013)

So many MMO's! http://www.gamesradar.com/25-new-mmorpgs-horizon-2013-and-beyond/


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 20, 2013)

There was a garage sale ad in the paper, it had lots of things listed and near the bottom of the list was "large collection of vintage video games" . I have been super excited for the past 3 days, I got up an hour and a half earlier than the garage sale was supposed to start and I was the first person to walk up to the sale. 

It was still too dark to really see, so one of the ladies running it asked if I was looking for something in particular and I said the vintage video games, well it was a typo they only had vintage
board games.

I got up at 5:30am for nothing.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been playing Dragon's Dogma and I want to try out the mage class but you only get one save file for the game. So I would have to delete my lvl 20 something fighter.

I'm not sure why they limit you to just one save file, that's my only complaint about the game other than the instruction manual being like 2 pages long with no actual instructions, seizure warnings in like 4 languages but no instructions.


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 25, 2013)

I just beat Metro: Last Light, I'm playing hardcore ranger mode now. I played through on normal difficulty first and it felt too easy but I got too into the game to start over again on a harder difficulty until I beat it.


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 26, 2013)

I've been getting back into Saints Row 2 lately, those kinds of sessions where you blink and it's 2 hours later. I just wish the soundtrack was better.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;cpsuypjnM1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpsuypjnM1k[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 25, 2013)

The lost woods would be the perfect place for a guerilla grow


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2014)

Why is this the only result I get for Random Jibber Jabber? I am NOT a necrophiliac.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 20, 2014)

do everybody have constant fuckin drama in their lives like me? try to do the right thing but bullshit still works its way into my life.


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


>


been playing this its not everything I hoped for but its okay


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> been playing this its not everything I hoped for but its okay


i love scary games. u ever play everlast? awesome horror game


----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 21, 2014)

NO


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 24, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> been playing this its not everything I hoped for but its okay


Yeah I hear you, but it's much better than all the shitty Resident Evil and Silent Hill games that have come out in the past decade.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone playing (Warframe) ? just started grinding my first weapon blueprints, the game is okay so far~


----------



## sunni (Dec 15, 2014)

cannawizard said:


> Anyone playing (Warframe) ? just started grinding my first weapon blueprints, the game is okay so far~


i have it...havent touched it.
I think i like collecting games more thani can play


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 21, 2014)

i can't wait to play far cry 4, love those games


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> i have it...havent touched it.
> I think i like collecting games more thani can play


I've got over 300 nes games now, they look really cool on the shelf. I'll have to buy another shelf if I get anymore because they've already filled up one.

I've pretty much given up on getting anymore though, they're getting ridiculously expensive on ebay now. Games that used to be $1-$3 are now $10 or more. I've been collecting Genesis games more now since they're still relatively cheap.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 23, 2014)

gonna play some fear 2 tomorrow, anybody like those games?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 25, 2014)

want to play assassians creed unity but xbox one won't let me fucking sign in ughh


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 29, 2014)

seems like ive seen a thread like this before


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 29, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> seems like ive seen a thread like this before


this one is in the gaming sub-forum so its different


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 11, 2015)

sunni said:


> i have it...havent touched it.
> I think i like collecting games more thani can play


its ok, graphics/sound/gameplay, but story wise-- its pretty much just grinding missions, there isn't really a story/quest/end game content-- well they haven't added it yet~ but overall, its pretty good for a F2P game


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 13, 2015)

beat far cry 4, playing assassians creed unity awesome game besides how they went too far with the customization


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Anybody know if/when playstation might release a bigger capacity ps4? I'm cheap and don't want to drop 450-500 bucks on a 500gb, then another 150-700 to upgrade the internal hard drive.


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Anybody know if/when playstation might release a bigger capacity ps4? I'm cheap and don't want to drop 450-500 bucks on a 500gb, then another 150-700 to upgrade the internal hard drive.


with all their issues prob not for a while thats just my guess though


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 23, 2015)

sunni said:


> with all their issues prob not for a while thats just my guess though


What issues? I was afraid this would be the case. Seems Microsoft and PS really weren't thinking about storage when they developed their new systems. I've heard you can only fit 8-12 games on a 500gb system before deleting files or swapping/adding hard drives. Knowing my luck I'll pull the trigger on buying one, upgrading the hard drive etc just to have them release a new "slim" model with double the hard drive for 2/3 the cost the next month or something.


----------



## sunni (Feb 23, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> What issues? I was afraid this would be the case. Seems Microsoft and PS really weren't thinking about storage when they developed their new systems. I've heard you can only fit 8-12 games on a 500gb system before deleting files or swapping/adding hard drives. Knowing my luck I'll pull the trigger on buying one, upgrading the hard drive etc just to have them release a new "slim" model with double the hard drive for 2/3 the cost the next month or something.


i was talking about the issues with ddos attacks, and inability to log on for about a month or so after christmas


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 28, 2015)

Just waiting till GTV5 goes live on steam, and just saw a trailer on a game called (Hatred)-- glad it was put back on steam, game looks like a good way to blow off stress~


----------

